# Como hacer Sensor de Fuerza



## Exkeip (Oct 2, 2007)

Hola a toda la gente del foro.estudio electronica, recien empiezo,les queria consultar sobre como poder hacer un sensor de fuerza sencillo como proyecto.
La verdad que mi profesor dice que puede hacerse uno muy barato,,,y quiero q me apoyen haber q puedo leer para fabricarme uno propio,como seria el esquema y ke necesito.
De antemano agradezco su apoyo.
Salu2


----------



## Dano (Oct 3, 2007)

Nunca he armado ninguno pero esta idea puede funcionar.
Conseguir un material que se deforme y luego vuelva a su posición original, y un potenciómetro.

Colocas el materia entre dos puntos en donde se hará actuar una fuerza, luego con un potenciómetro lo instalas de tal forma que a medida que el material se comience a comprimir este vaya girando.

Luego te queda calibrarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 3, 2007)

Dependiendo del tipo y nivel de las fuerzas que vayas a medir, podés usar un simple resorte.
La deformación es casi lineal. Le ponés algo de un peso conocido y ves cuanto se deforma, calculás el coeficiente de deformación y después Fuerza = K x Deformación.
Es una simple balanza.
¿Cómo querés ver la fuerza? ¿En una escala analógia? ¿Traducida a una tensión? ¿En una pantalla?


----------



## KODIAK_1000 (Oct 5, 2007)

Puedes utilizar un pequeño altavos piezoelectrico de esos que vienen en las tarjetas de navidad y emiten una musica.
ya que estos generan un pequeño voltaje proporcional al a presion ejercida sobre ellos
se lo sacas al circuito musical.
luego armas un circuito como un voltimetro digital. 
el pequeño piezoelectrico lo fijas en un material de goma, para que no se destruya al ejercer la fuerza, ya que se puede quebrar. luego lo conectas al voltimetro, y segun la fuerza ejercida, el voltimetro indicará un voltaje determinado, el cual mediante un pequeño calculo haces la relación voltaje = fuerza.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Una pregunta. Que fuerza quieres que mida. unos gramos, unos pocos kilogramos, unos cuantos. Creo uqe la idea del resorte es la más adaptable. La deformación en el rango medio es casi lineal asi que podrías sensar la diferencia de distancia e interpretarla como una fuerza. pero deberás ser un poquito mas especifico creo yo.
Saludos y Suerte


----------



## mati89 (Oct 9, 2007)

no construyas nada yo creo que lo mejor es utilizar una balanza


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tambien debes tomar en cuenta que fuerza no es solo una magnitud escalar (gramos) tambien implica el vector gravedad y empuje. l


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

El sensor de fuerzza mas sencillo es la espuma conductora donde vienen los IC de fabrica, esta varia su resistencia electrica de acuerdo a la presion que soportan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Ampliando lo de "Francisco Galarza" el mismo resorte se puede incluir en un circuito resonante LC y el cambio de frecuencia sera proporcional a la deformacion, o sea se puede "Medir" electricamente


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien debes tomar en cuenta que fuerza no es solo una magnitud escalar (gramos) tambien implica el vector gravedad y empuje. l



Si trabaja solo en dirección normal al suelo, podrá trabajar con la proyección del vector aceleración de la gravedadsobre el eje z, por lo que le quedará un escalar.
Fz=m.g(vector)=m.||g||.cos(0)=m.||g||(ahora si escalar)
El empuje. bah estamos flotando en aire seguramente. con la precision con que usamos la gravedad. Es despreciable. aunque igual podriamos proyectarlo.
En realidad lo que uno mide no son "gramos" sino que mide en unidades de fuerza (N, gf) y lo traduce a gramos masa.

Viva el algebra!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gracias amigo del alma (electroaficionado) eso era lo que queria decir pero sin enredarme. y a esa hora que lo escribi estaba mediodormido todavía ops:


----------



## Revo (Jun 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ampliando lo de "Francisco Galarza" el mismo resorte se puede incluir en un circuito resonante LC y el cambio de frecuencia sera proporcional a la deformacion, o sea se puede "Medir" electricamente



Primero q todo pido disculpas por reabrir un Post el cual ya estaba quedando en el olvido pero investigando en el buscador del foro lo encontre y me parecio muy buena idea la de incluir un resorte y medir su coeficiente de deformacion.

Lo que tengo dudas es como incluir ese resorte en un circuito LC y de esa forma hacer que el coef. de deformación sea proporcional al cambio de frecuencia y medir eléctricamente esa variacion.

De antemano muchas gracias y espero una pronta respuesta.


----------



## n30 (Sep 18, 2008)

A mi me interesa mucho tambien medir la fuerza axial y que se proyecte en un LCD... seria una fuerza de unos 10 kg como tope, ya que es la necesaria para determinar la adhesion de una cinta. Un saludo gracias


----------

